# Geigerrig 3L in a Camelbak MULE



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello everyone! Long time rider, first time poster. I have an old Camelbak mule pack in need of a replacement bladder. The pack is circa 2003 ish. I was wondering if a 3L geigerrig setup will fit the bladder pouch of the mule? Thnks!


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone? I am getting ready to pull the trigger in a day or two, getting some gear for my birthday!


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

I am not sure if this helps since I don't have either the Mule or the geigerrig bladder. According to REI website, the dimensions of the 3l bladder are 16.75 x 7.25 inches.. I'd measure your old bladder and see if they are similar in size...


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Fits in there perfectly!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe the Geigerrig pack has a somewhat rigid divider for the air bladder to push against to pressurize the water bladder. It may work OK without such a feature, but probably isn't as good as it could be with solid surface to push against.


----------

